# Perspective Marriage Visa - Relationship details



## andrewjessica (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, myself and my Brazilian fiancé have decided to apply for a Prospective Marriage Visa and on the application form I have reached the 'Relationship details' part where it asks 'Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship' 

the issue I am having is that while I was in the 10 month relationship when my fiancé was here, it didn't occur to use at the time to worry about the financial aspects of the relationship. so we don't have join bank accounts, loans etc.. so I am wondering if anyone else has reached or completed this section of the form? 

and some advice would be awesome thank you 

Andrew


----------



## onemorecountry (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you have any purchases you did together? For us it was mainly flight tickets, joint hotel bills etc.


----------



## andrewjessica (Jan 6, 2014)

hi thanks for the reply, hmm.. not really, most of the purchases were all in my name.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

You can still show that you bought stuff for him, paid for dinner together etc.


----------



## Gummy bear (Aug 5, 2013)

As far as i know the PMV does not ask for that information ,only a Partner visa . what are you applying for and what forms are you using


----------



## andrewjessica (Jan 6, 2014)

hello thanks for all the replies..
I am currently filling out the Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801) application form online-

page 17/26

Relationship details

In the following questions, details of the relationship between the applicant and sponsor must be provided and should form the basis of the applicant's claim that their relationship with their sponsor is genuine and continuing. The information provided also needs to be supported by relevant evidence. This evidence may be such things as photographs, receipts, bills, legal documents or anything else to demonstrate the nature of the relationship the applicant has with their sponsor. This evidence can be uploaded after the submission of this application.

Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.

Give details of the nature of the household.

Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.

Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.

Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.


----------



## Gummy bear (Aug 5, 2013)

I am confused ????
Are you applying for a sub 300 visa "PMV / PR"
If so what one the PMV or PR cant have both
You don't apply for a 820 until you are in Australia after you get your 300 approved


----------



## andrewjessica (Jan 6, 2014)

yeah that's what I thought.. its like 300 I'm applying for online on the www.online.immi.gov.au website and the application form is called 'Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801)


----------



## Gummy bear (Aug 5, 2013)

Partner visa online applications for Temporary and Permanent Partner visas
Forms 40SP and 47SP are the forms For a PMV you don't need to supply financial details


----------



## pelican113 (Oct 30, 2013)

We recently submitted a pmv application online and it does have an area to address that aspect of your relationship.


----------



## andrewjessica (Jan 6, 2014)

pelican113 said:


> We recently submitted a pmv application online and it does have an area to address that aspect of your relationship.


did you enter lots of information into those areas pelican??


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

The PMV is not supposed to require the same level of evidence as the spouse/defacto visa. It does not require (to the best of my knowledge) financial ties the way those do. If you have ANYTHING at all to show financial ties (even receipts for gifts you gave each other?) I'd include it there... but if you don't, I wouldn't worry. It's not mandatory as far as I know.


----------



## andrewjessica (Jan 6, 2014)

thank you CollegeGirl, I'm trying not to stress myself out of this section of the application.


----------



## pelican113 (Oct 30, 2013)

I entered a decent amount, but not a great deal in regards to the financial aspect or nature of the household.

Others have suggested opening a joint account .


----------



## andrewjessica (Jan 6, 2014)

pelican113 said:


> I entered a decent amount, but not a great deal in regards to the financial aspect or nature of the household.
> 
> Others have suggested opening a joint account .


how can I open a joint account with my fiancée in Brazl and myself here in Australia? is that possible


----------



## pelican113 (Oct 30, 2013)

I would just Google how to open a joint account when one party is overseas? I would suggest going with a bank your already established with.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

A joint account is not necessary for the PMV, in my opinion. Anyway, they only give any credence to these generally if they've been in use for at least a few months.


----------



## Gummy bear (Aug 5, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> A joint account is not necessary for the PMV, in my opinion. Anyway, they only give any credence to these generally if they've been in use for at least a few months.


yes you are right ,not required for PMV ,i submitted none for my PMV


----------

